# Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Hallo,


ich habe vor kurzem meinen Rechner formatiert. Seit dem habe ich s.g "Tearing" beim Scrollen von Internetseiten und bei jeglichen Videos. Nicht nur Flash Videos, sondern auch VLC und WMP. 

Hier ein Beispiel, aufgenommen mit Smartphone: 

Zippyshare.com - IMG_2457.MOV --- Ein Video das deutchlich Tearing aufweist

http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/15857433/file.html --- Ein Win Fenster das mit der Maus schnell von r.n.l gewackelt wird. Sind diese blauen Schlieren da normal? 

Die Reihe der Lösungsanätze war lang, ich habe:

- Vsync in den Nvidia Grafiksettings emeiner GTX 570 ein und aus gestellt. Keine Abhilfe

- zu aller erst natürlich den Grafikartentreiber deinstalliert und neuinstalliert. Keine Abhilfe

- Grafikkarte ausgebaut und Monitor an OnBoard Chip gestöpselt. Keine Abhilfe, selbe Tearing Bugs.

- von einer Live CD gebootet um zu schauen ob ich Software oder Hardwarefehler vermuten muss. Softwarfehler unter Win 7 sind auszuschließen, da ich die selben Tearing Probleme unter Unbuntu hatte. 

- einen anderen Moniot mit anderem DVI Kabel angeschlossen. Keine Abhilfe. Dieser Monitor zeigt auch mit dem eigentlich dazugehörigem Rechner alles wunderbar an, nur nicht mit meinem. Ergo , muss an meinem Rechner liegen.


Da es die Grafikkarte nicht sein kann (denn selbe Problematik bei extener Grafikkarte, sowieo OnBoard Chip) muss es wohl das Mainboard, Ram oder die Festplatte sein oder? Was fiele euch noch ein ? Alle Mainboard Treiber wurden nach dem Formatieren ordnungsgemäß installiert. 


Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Es nervt ganz schön diese Linien in Videos und beim Surfen so abgehakte Website zu sehen  Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 


Danke schonmal im vorraus an jeden der sich meinem Problem animmt !  


Grüße - Frag


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Versuche mal die Auflösung zu verringern, ist es dann besser ?


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Hi AEA, 

ja ist leider gleichbleibend. Habe eine FULL HD Auflösung und drunter ist es leider das selbe Probem.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Vor dem Formatieren war dies nie der Fall ?

Sicher das du alle Treiber installiert hast, sehr wichtig ist auch der Chipsatz Treiber ? 
Den manche gerne mal ignorieren bzw fälschlicherweise als nicht wichtig ansehen.


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Ne vorher war das nicht der Fall. Nicht das ich mich entsinnen könnte. Außer jetzt bei Spielen wenn VSync aus war, aber das war ja dann erklärbar.


Was meinst du mit Chipsatz Treiber? Den der OnBoard Karte? Habe alle Mainboard Treiber installieren lassen und danach den Grafiktreiber für die externe Karte installiert. Oder was ist mit Chipsatztreiber gemeint? 

Danke für deine Hilfe !


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Wenn du alle Mainboard Treiber von der Mainboard CD (noch besser, die aktuelleren von der Homepage des Herstellers) hast, müsste alles Okay sein.

Hast du übertaktet ?
Liste auch mal deine ganze Hardware auf.


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Habe alle die der CD installiert. Meinst du ich sollte alle mal im Geräte Manage deinstallieren und neu von der Seite laden? Oder kann man die einfach so aktualisieren? 

Habe nicht übertaktet. 


Mein restliches (vorher hamonierendes) System ist:



- Intel Core i5-2500K Boxed

- ASRock Z68 Pro3 (Z68)

- 570 gtx o/c von gigabyte

-8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9                                                      

- Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)                                                      

-Antec Truepower New 550W


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Mann kann die Treiber auch so aktualisieren, Treiber herunter laden und installieren, die alten Treiber werden meist durch den neuen gelöscht bzw deinstalliert.
Aber ich bezweifle irgendwie das dies hilft, denn vor dem Formatieren hast du wahrscheinlich die selben Treiber gehabt, oder ?


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Ja. Ich verstehe einfach nicht woran es liegen könnte. 

Diese Schlieren nerven ganz schön. Ist auf den Videos doch zu erkennen oder?


----------



## Léinarion (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Schuss ins Blaue: Ist die Bildwiederholungsrate (in Hz) falsch eingestellt? Mal via Treiber oder OS ausprobieren.
Ich hatte einen Monitor, der geflimmert hat, weil der Treiber ihn mit einer falschen Bildwiederholungsrate gefüttert hat^^


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Also an die Herzrate hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber im Nvidia Treiber ist sie auf 60 gestellt. 

Was ist mit OS gemeint?


Darüber hinaus ist mir ein unbeaknntes Gerät im Gerätemanager aufgefallen. Der Treiber dazu ist nicht installierbar.

Hier mal ein Screenshot dazu:


http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/gerthtum1alfj7.png

Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Er meint wohl bei "Rechte Maustaste -> Bildschirmauflösung -> Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Monitor" - Weg unter Win7.


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Ja war dort auch auf 60. 


Video Tearing test - YouTube ist der Balken bei euch verzerrt? Bei mir ja. 

Ich bin echt am Ende mit meinen Nerven. Ich will und kann das auf keinen Fall so hinehmen ! Dafür habe ich doch keine 800 € vor 1,5 Jahren bezahlt. Belibt nur noch nochmals zu formatieren oder ?


Edit: 

mir ist aufgefallen das bei diesem Tearing Test der Balken nur im kleinen Fenster "abgebrochen" ist. Im Vollbild nicht. Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## clown44 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*



Fragtastic schrieb:


> Also an die Herzrate hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber im Nvidia Treiber ist sie auf 60 gestellt.
> 
> Was ist mit OS gemeint?
> 
> ...


 

Lösch mal dieses Unbekante Gerät und starte den rechner neu. Achte mal darauf, ob sich dann irgent etwas tut.
Würde mich nicht wündern, wenn dann irgent etwas neu instaliert wird.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Was ist mit dem CPU Load? Sollte zwar bei einem Quadcore nicht passieren, aber event setzt ein Programm die CPU unter Dauervolllast. Bei meinem Dualcore (Notebook) habe ich solche schlieren, wenn ich mehrere Fenster öffne (z.b. 50x Firefox) und dann den Taskmanager über den Desktop schiebe. Wenn die CPU wieder im idle ist, ist es weg.


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Hallo ihr Zwei,


Gerät gelöscht. Keine Veränderung. 

CPU Auslastund ist laut Task Manager zwischen 3-8 % beim Surfen. Denke das ist normal. 

Lade gerade ein Video hoch das zeigt wie das Tearing Test Video auf Youtube bei mir aussieht. 

Wollte mir jetzt mal die neusten Mainboard Treiber Laden, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich da anfangen soll / muss ? Sind die alle einzelend gelistet ? Und gibt es keine Allround Setup. Exe? 

Z68 Motherboard Series Manufacturing - ASRock Inc.


Danke euch allen für die Hilfe !!


Hier das Video: 

http://www47.zippyshare.com/v/1852438/file.html


----------



## clown44 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Wenn Du noch einen zweiten Monitor haben soltest, dann schließ den anderen an.


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Habe ich leider nicht. Der andere war von nem Nachbarn.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Hast du schon Memtest durchlaufen lassen? Wär mir neu wenn der RAM (bei sowas) schuld ist, aber was ich nicht schon alles erlebt habe, da würde mich das auch nicht mehr wundern
Was sagt eig HDTune zu deiner FP?

Und ja, die Auslastung beim surfen ist normal.


----------



## Fragtastic (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Memtest wollte ich sogleich machen wenn ich alle releavten Mainboard Treiber gealden und installiert habe. 


HDTune kenne ich garnicht. werde ich dann nach dem Memtest installieren. Was sollt es denn sagen ? 
Ist es denn möglich dass die HD dafür verantwortlich ist?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Als vor etwa 1/2 Jahr meine HD5870 verreckt war und ich GTX670 eingebaut hatte, hatte ich auch dieses Problem - keiner konnte mir sagen woher das kommt; auch der Hersteller nicht. Ich hatte auch so ziemlich alles ausprobiert (außer OS Neuinstallation): Verschiedene Treiber, Treibereinstellungen - nichts hat geholfen. Dann habe die Lösung durch Zufall entdeckt: Ich habe von der Basis-Oberfläche auf Vista-Aero umgestellt und Tearing war weg. Keine Ahnung wie das zusammen hängt, aber vielleicht hilft die Umstellung bei dir auch. Wenn du schon Aero verwendest, dann weiß ich auch nichts mehr. Es scheint ein rätselhaftes Phänomen zu sein, für den keiner eine Lösung kennt. Ich habe auch damals ewig nach Infos gesucht - sinnlos.


----------



## Fragtastic (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

tutorial bitte ^^ 

habe keine Ahnung was das ist, will es aber umgehend ausprobieren 

ps: habe Win 7.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*



Fragtastic schrieb:


> Was sollt es denn sagen ?


 
Am besten ein grünes OK



Fragtastic schrieb:


> Ist es denn möglich dass die HD dafür verantwortlich ist?



Unter Umständen. Da du keine SSD hast (nehme ich jetzt mal wegen deiner Hardwareaufzählung an), kann es sein das die Partition wo das OS drauf ist fehlerhafte Sektoren hat und der Lesekopf längere Wege als sonst zurücklegen muss, um Daten neu zu Schreiben/Lesen. Da das Formatieren nicht solange zurückliegt nehme ich an, das deine Platte kaum/garnicht fragmentiert ist.


Edit: Hast du das OS nach der Formatierung neu installiert oder ne vorhandene Sicherung benutzt?


----------



## Fragtastic (4. März 2013)

Unfassbar !!! Ich habe das Win Design auf "Aritektur"umgestellt und zum Geier ja es ist weg !!!!!! Ey ich danke dir TAUSEND MAL !!!!!

Ok zu früh gefreut. Bei diesem Test sind die Knicke im Balken zwar weg, aber der Balken zieht einen Schweif hinter sich her, was laut Aussage meines Kollegen nicht sein drüfte. hmmm Bei Videos sind diese abgehackten Linen zumindest weg. Beim Scrollen merkt man es schon noch... Vllt kann ich mich damit arrangieren, auch wenns mirch wütend macht. 


@ PC Bastler 

Nein C: wurde seit der Foramtierung noch nicht defragmentiert. Die Partition wurde mit Win7 DVD formatiert und kein Backup eingespielt. Mache jetzt den Memo Test


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*



Fragtastic schrieb:


> Ich habe das Win Design auf "Aritektur"umgestellt und zum Geier ja es ist weg !!!!!


 
Ist das bei Win7 das gleiche wie Vista-Aero (Ich habe immer noch Vista)? Beim Scrollen könnten vielleicht Einstellungen für Menü-, Zeigerschatten, Schriftglättung usw. helfen.


----------



## Fragtastic (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

also es gibt wohl unter Win7 das "Eigene Design" und 7 Aeros Designs. Hab halt Architektur angeklickt.


Jetzt habe ich wieder mein eigenes Wallpaper drin und es steht wieder auf "eigenes Design" , ABER tearing ist weiterhin verschwunden. Zumindest bei Videos. Beim Scollen immer noch zu merken. 

Muss ich wohl mit leben


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Formatieren mit der Win DVD, wie ich diese schlampige Formatierung HASSE 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Probleme gehabt, wenn ich die MS eigene Formatierung genutzt habe.
Auch wenn es nicht am Formatierungstool liegt, benutze (wenn du Win nochmal neuinstallieren willst) Parted Magic. Damit machst du wirklich alles alte platt und hast keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Softwareleichen (alte Windowsinstallationen). Außerdem arbeitet es schnell wenn es um Vergrößern/Verkleinern von Partitionen geht.

Was auch noch ein Versuch wert wäre, sofern es nicht am RAM oder der HD liegt, eine neue Partition anlegen (30GB) und Windows dort installieren und gucken ob dort der selbe Fehler auftritt.


Edit: Hast du ein Eintrag im Wartungscenter von Win7?


----------



## crizzler (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

3 Lösungsvorschläge:

1. Versuch: Schraub das Monitorkabel nochmal ab und nochmal neu dran. Dreh es am besten gleich noch um, so dass das eine Ende was ursprünglich zur Grafikkarte ging, nun zum Monitor geht.

2. Versuch: Überprüf mal ob im BIOS HPET aktiviert ist. Wenn ja, dann starte mal die Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten und geb folgendes ein: bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

Dann neustarten!

3. Versuch: Falls HPET im BIOS aktiviert ist. Deaktiviere es und in Windows startest du wieder die Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten und gibst nun folgendes ein: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

Dann neustarten!

Wer wissen will was es mit HPET und Timings auf sich hat sollte mal folgenden englischen Foreneintrag lesen:
http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1...n-bios-and-os-for-better-performance-and-fps/


----------



## Fragtastic (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

öhm ja ich habe das erste mal mit Win7 foramtiert und nur dieses Tutorial so gefunden ^^ 

Wartungscenter will nur von mir dass ich ne Sicherung mache. 

@ Crizzler 

Danke. 1 fällt weg , denn ich habe einen komplett andern Moni mit anderem Kabel angeschlossen. war das selbe


zu 2 & 3 muss ich mich erstmal reinlesen. Das Tearing in den Videos ist ja zumindest weg. Nur beim Scrollen noch. Werde mal sehen. Danke für die Tipps !!


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

*AW: Tearing Problem. Ganze Reihe von Lösungen ausprobiert. Mit Latein am Ende*

Vsync wurde zwar schon genannt, aber hast du es mal mit Vsync + Triple Buffering versucht?


----------

